
Show HN: Breeeathe – A simple exercise to relax, calm your mind, and focus - vauey
https://www.breeeathe.com/
======
vauey
Hey everyone, I wanted to do something to help during this crazy stressful
time, so I built this simple little breathing web app.

There's science behind how it works... it runs at a rate of six breaths per
minute, which was found in scientific studies to be the sweet spot to trigger
a "relaxation response" in the brain and body.

Deep breathing has many positive benefits for mental and physical health, and
has been shown to lower blood pressure, reduce heart rate, relax muscles,
decrease stress and anxiety, and increase energy levels.

One of the biggest benefits is reducing stress. Being stressed keeps your
immune system from working at full capacity, which can make you more
susceptible to numerous conditions.

I've had a simple version of this running on my computer for a couple of years
now and use it pretty much every day. It's also useful as a meditation aid, to
bring your focus back to the present moment, and to get yourself into the flow
state.

Hope you find it useful too :)

P.S. Would love to hear any thoughts or suggestions. Next up I'm thinking dark
mode, maybe personal stats etc. Also, this is a responsive web app so it can
be added to your home screen to function as a native app.

